

Zend Framework 2.0 Released - nbaksalyar
http://framework.zend.com/

======
debacle
"The most popular framework for modern, high-performing PHP applications."

I completely disagree. For one, ZF2 was just released, and for two, ZF has
been a mire of misery for years. Almost every other modern solution (Laravel,
Symfony, Yii, Fuel, Silex, etc) has been better received than the Zend
Framework.

